# Помогите пожалуйста узнать хоть что-то об аккордеоне



## анна1504 (14 Авг 2012)

Здравствуйте!

Хотелось бы узнать о модели аккорденона La Paloma (ит.). Попытки получить информацию о марке, указанной на нем, не увенчались успехом. Антикварные форумы тоже не прояснили ситуацию. Вся надежда на Вас))
О появлении аккордеона в семье известно только, что его дедушка с войны привез.

Заранее большое спасибо!


----------

